# 2-Stroke outboard leaking oil?



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you will shake that Johnson twice before putting it away that won't happen anymore.
Sorry my bad, I couldn't resist you left the door open for that one.

Seriously though someone here will probably have a REAL answer for you. Good luck


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

haha can't blame you there finaddict, I also towed in a guy with a boat slightly larger than mine because it was about to be dark if this helps anyone make sense of this


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

At a guess I'd say it was unburned oil. There was a discussion about this a while back. If you just towed someone, I'll bet you have extra that did not get burned. Kind of weird if it is really coming out of the water intake, and not a drainage hole though.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=unburnt+site:microskiff.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=2304850557947867

been a bunch of 'em


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Brett, looks like this is pretty normal from your link. We were definitely running at idle for a long time (around an hour) because the other boat was slightly larger than ours. Still seems like the oil is coming from the wrong place. does this picture look normal to you? also, I really appreciate your help. I only have general knowledge of how motors work and would like to avoid taking it to the shop for no reason. thanks - Kenny


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks ok by me, checked the parts diagram to be sure

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/25276.cfm

The intake is the screen on the skeg, aft of the prop.
The hole with the oil leak is the weep hole that allows water
to drain from the top plate of the gearcase.
Unburnt oil will settle there off the inside of the exhaust housing
then leak out for several days.
2 strokes are inefficient at low rpm's and allow up to 40%
of the fuel oil mix to pass through engine unburnt.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah come to think of it the intake is right where you said it is but for some reason I thought those tiny holes were also intakes. The more I think about it it wouldn't make any sense to have those tiny intakes with such a large one at the back. Thanks again I believe we're fine


----------

